# Sycamore trees leaves dying



## coolbrze (May 19, 2013)

Many Sycamore trees in Northern VA look like they're dying, the leaves are turning brown & dropping. Is it Anthracnose? The trees appear to be close to dead w/ less than 15% healthy canopy, sometimes less than 5%. The trees appeared healthy this Spring but in the last few months have really gone downhill. Have seen it on Sycamores ranging from 25' to 80' tall.


----------



## derwoodii (May 19, 2013)

coolbrze said:


> Many Sycamore trees in Northern VA look like they're dying, the leaves are turning brown & dropping. Is it Anthracnose? The trees appear to be close to dead w/ less than 15% healthy canopy, sometimes less than 5%. The trees appeared healthy this Spring but in the last few months have really gone downhill. Have seen it on Sycamores ranging from 25' to 80' tall.



pictures would help has it been warm n wet your way


----------



## imagineero (May 20, 2013)

Pics would definitely help. Could also be sycamore lace bug, which is treatable but fairly costly. Have you inspected the leaves under magnification? It doesn't need to be a microscope, a loupe will do just fine. 

Shaun


----------



## Raintree (May 20, 2013)

Since we are still in May I would guess Sycamore Anthracnose. An easy tell is the leaves will resemble frost damage.


----------



## stltreedr (May 20, 2013)

Agree- it's been pretty bad around here this spring. 90% or so of the sycamores I've been seeing are losing leaves. They probably aren't dying, though. Might get some dieback but usually will get a second leaf flush if the trees are healthy.


----------



## Macman125 (May 20, 2013)

One tree I could live without.


----------

